# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Aqueon 75

## jkennedy6882

Hey whats up people? I have an aqueon quiet flow 75. Is there any suggestions on how to quiet the current sloshing sound coming into the filter from the intake tube? Or the vibration from the lid? I recently sent up the tank and my wife is less then thrilled over the sounds. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks for letting me join. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to the forum

I do believe that these filters are not that quiet, were the pump sends in the water to the back of this unit you could try putting a fit of filter wool, the same as used in the back of the unit in the blue holder and you should hopefully stop the sloshing noise.

Let us know how you get along.

Regards
Gary.

----------

